# Centruroides Margaritatus Breeding Project



## GS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just to share some recent developments for my Centruroides Margaritatus Breeding Project. I've raised five young scorplings from 2nd instar, up to now, they have attained 7th instar. It is indeed a sweet journey and i'm lucky to have 3 confirmed females and 2 males 

Some pictures of their growing up journey:






















Currently, one of the 3 females is in premolt to 8th instar and i decided to leave her alone and engage a mating session for one of my 7th instar pair 






















Some feeding and mating vid to share as well:

[YOUTUBE]NxcBnJ2d-ZI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oMP8oDqHTUo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tcUhTqwjzwE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1kAl6Aodt6E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eTB5zmskTio[/YOUTUBE]

Btw, i've manage to record the dates of my Centruroides Margaritatus' lifecycle. Hopefully, it can be of some help to those interested in breeding these beautiful bark scorpions for the circulation in our hobby 

Thats about it, for now..
Thanks for viewing 

Regards,
GS


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice, too bad you aren't in the US though. I know John as well as myself are going to attempt to get these beautiful scorpions more commonly available in the US. I have 10 instars at the moment.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice documentation!

Spent the past half hour browsing your website, and seriously LOL'd hard at this one...


----------



## GS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> Nice, too bad you aren't in the US though. I know John as well as myself are going to attempt to get these beautiful scorpions more commonly available in the US. I have 10 instars at the moment.


Yep, they are indeed beautiful and also, kinda underrated in the hobby..

---------- Post added at 03:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




sfpearl300z said:


> Nice documentation!


Thanks Bro 



sfpearl300z said:


> Spent the past half hour browsing your website, and seriously LOL'd hard at this one...


Hmnn.. how about this?


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

About how big are the males and females C margariatus?


----------



## GS (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi AzJohn,
My C.margaritatus 7i males are about 10cm, 7i females at 8cm.


----------



## william_wang (Jun 28, 2011)

You are my idol.
If everyone can breed the scorpions like you ....
I will study from you!!!


----------



## mma316 (Jun 28, 2011)

Job well done! I can't wait until mine have attained a pairable size. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GS (Jun 29, 2011)

william_wang said:


> You are my idol.
> If everyone can breed the scorpions like you ....
> I will study from you!!!


Thanks for your kind comments bro but i must admit i'm still in the learning process as well 

Most of the female specimens i've raised has gone through the mating stage, and there's nothing much to do for these ladies except to shower them with more TLC(tender loving care).

Drop me a pm if you need anything, if its within my means, i'll gladly share.



mma316 said:


> Job well done! I can't wait until mine have attained a pairable size. Keep up the good work.


Thanks dude. So far Centruroides margaritatus are the fastest growing scorp i've ever raised. 
Most likely your pair will be ready in no time as well.
Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GS (Jun 29, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Great pictures. Thanks for posting.


Thanks for viewing mate


----------



## GS (Jul 15, 2011)

Updates:
The mated 7i female at post #1 is about 1.5 months into her gestation period.
Further introduction of males to her enclosure has triggered her hostility towards them. 
Tested in 4 different occasions and with different males.

If things goes well , i'm expecting a brood from her in the coming 2-3 months. *finger crossed 

Meanwhile, one of my 7i female (not mated with a male as i've planned to let her proceed on to 8i) has not failed me.. She molted to 8th instar! 

I've recorded her lifecycle dates and how i kept my C.margaritatus on my website and hope it can help those who wishes to breed them. 
As always, pse feel free to ask anything, if its within my knowledge, i'll glady share 

Now.. Pictures for your enjoyment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS (Jul 23, 2011)

*Specimen: Centruroides margaritatus*
Female: 8th instar
Male: 7th instar







Size comparison with a Malaysia 10cent coin:






Size comparison with my thumb:






















Preparing the female for insertion: (male is on the left)











Spermatophore






*Full mating vid of this Centruroides margaritatus pair:*

Features: From introduction of male to the final insertion of spermatophore. Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]xhY11rXNrFM&rel=0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 23, 2011)

now, the only reason I'd get these over gracilis is the last colored metasoma segment. I love that look on scorpions 

Good luck GS!


----------

